# FET success rates with day 4 Morula?



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Been scouring the internet and cant seem to find anything on day 4 transfers and success rates.  I had a little morula put back yesterday which was cultured from a day 3 8 cell embie.  I'm on a natural cycle ( well nearly just 50mg clomid)Anyone else had a day 4 transfer and what was the outcome

Love Hobbs x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If you search for compacting embryo rather than just morula you will find more internet hits.

This might give you encouragement.

http://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282%2800%2901751-9/abstract

/links


----------

